# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Другие ОС >  Перенос данных с PC на MAC

## Serji

Кто нибудь пробовал переносить адресную книгу Outlook на MAC? Если да, то каким способом?

----------


## assterix

> Кто нибудь пробовал переносить адресную книгу Outlook на MAC? Если да, то каким способом?


экспорт из аутлука и импорт в адресную книгу на маке.
если честно не знаю какой формат при экспорте будет у аутлука и поймет ли мак формат АРХИВА адресной книги аутлука, но геморойный (в смысле по одной) перенос карточек в vcf формате прокатит 100%.

----------

